# Black & Decker Smart Select Multi-Sander - MS2000



## cduguay (Jan 19, 2010)

This is a budget conscious sanding system - four sanding functions for the price of one: random orbital, finish, flush, and detail sanding. The MS2000 isn't designed for extended periods of use, or in a professional shop. Rather, a multi-tool like the MS2000 is a reasonable choice for the home hobbyist or DIYer who works on occasional projects; it alleviates the need to purchase multiple sanders for different applications, is budget priced, yet comes with a decent two year warranty. It would also make a good first time sander for someone just getting into woodworking.

You can read the full review here

Thanks, Carl


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

Huuuummmm.

New members talking to new members.

Neither one had a good recipe for SPAM and eggs.

G


----------

